
Open-Source CUDA/OpenCL Speed of Light Ray-Tracer - cyrille_favreau
https://github.com/favreau/Sol-R
======
iampims
Nice work. Lately I’ve been playing with a pure CPU path tracer written in Go:
[https://github.com/fogleman/pt](https://github.com/fogleman/pt)

The math is still way over my head but the code is simple enough to follow.

~~~
pjmlp
Looks great, props for going with Go instead of the usual C or C++ approach.

